# Breeding my bengal



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

i need some help, i have a 16 week Bengal, i am currently considering letting her have a litter. I have been advised that if you let them have a litter before neturing it calms them down. Is this true?

If it is then how do i find her a stud? From reading other forum's people dislike cats that are not registered which is the case with my Bengal. Please help? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It is just an old wives tale and not true that having a litter of kittens before spaying will calm your cat down. 
If your cat is not registered it is likely that she has been bred from a cat which was sold as inactive and therefore not to be used for breeding  which could have been for a variety of reasons.
You will struggle to find any reputable breeder who would allow you to use their stud. 
Forget having kittens, have your girl spayed and enjoy her as a pet without the worry of her coming into call and escaping to mate with any local tom.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree. In this case it's really not a good idea. There are vast numbers of unregistered Bengals on the market. If you want to breed, research it properly and then get yourself a properly registered pedigree from a breeder who will mentor you.

Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pebble said:


> i need some help, i have a 16 week Bengal, i am currently considering letting her have a litter. I have been advised that if you let them have a litter before neturing it calms them down. Is this true?
> 
> If it is then how do i find her a stud? From reading other forum's people dislike cats that are not registered which is the case with my Bengal. Please help? x


I know nothing about breeding cats of any breed but can say this forum will tell you the same.Your Bengal is not registered therefore no reputable breeder will allow you to use their stud cat.Regarding having a litter first that is utter nonsense I'm afraid.The best advice I can give you is to have her neutered and enjoy her for the pet that I'm sure she is.She will be far happier and healthier not coming into season constantly ,driving both herself and your family insane with her frantic calling for a mate.


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

if i found a registered stud, could i then register her kittens?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pebble said:


> if i found a registered stud, could i then register her kittens?


No because your cat isn't registered. If you really want to breed Bengals or any other cat find out as much as possible as Liz says and do it properly


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I would strongly suggest not breeding her unless you have a exact reason to. The calming rumor is just that...its completely false. 

Unless you feel the need to breed her for a reason which you have not mentioned I would just keep her as a much loved pet.

Good luck.


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the reason was i thought it would calm her down, but i think the main reason would be for my benefit cause i would love one of my cats to have kittens. Thats not really fair on her, looks like she in going to the vets


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just to add an unregistered cat of any breed cannot be proven to be of that breed. Your cat may have all the characteristics of a Bengal, the breeder you bought her from may have given you a pedigree but there is no guarantee that she is what she is supposed to be unless both her parents were registered


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

pebble said:


> if i found a registered stud, could i then register her kittens?


Strictly speaking, yes you could. But not as bengals. In fact you might even be able to register your cat - I know you can register cats with one unknown parent (I have done it msyelf three times) and I think it is possible to register a cat with both parents unknown. The cat would be on the reference register (if GCCF) as "no recognised breed" and the kittens will never ever be able to be registered as Bengals no matter how many generations you go through. You could go through several generations of breeding with a Burmese (and there may be a few other breeds where the same thing applies) and eventually after five generations the kittens will be registerable as Burmese, but for Bengals, you can't do it.

I'm afraid the bottom line is that registered and unregistered breeding don't mix together very well at all.

Liz


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a breeder, but am just curious to know why you think your cat needs "calming down?"


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Jansheff said:


> I'm not a breeder, but am just curious to know why you think your cat needs "calming down?"


This is a good question for many reasons, one of which I shall make a note of ...

If your girl is a Bengal they are not exactly calm cats period. They have a reputation for being a handful for a reason.

Not sure if you're aware but the Bengal breed is a new one. There are kittens being produced even now that are half ALC (Asian Leopard Cat which is a wild animal!) half moggie. Very wild traits which pass through the generations diluting along the way, but *IMO* they haven't left the breed to a good standard yet.

*I personally* feel Bengals should not be bred and sold by and to the general public. Not just yet.

To touch on the 'let her have one litter to calm her down before spaying' it pants. Stick to your excellent decision and get her spayed asap.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pebble said:


> One of the reason was i thought it would calm her down, but i think the main reason would be for my benefit cause i would love one of my cats to have kittens. Thats not really fair on her, looks like she in going to the vets


I knew I shouldnt look on here while being so upset, I breed bengals they are the HARDEST breed to breed, £700 c sections not looking after kittens, stud fees £500-1000, you MUST HCM test her which is about £150-300 per year fiv/felv.

look you bought a bengal with no papers, if you had researched you will see that she IS A BENGAL bengals DO NOT NEVER EVER!!! Calm down!! They are bengal!!! dont want a crazy vocal 24/7 new child...dont get one!


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

i fully looked in Bengal cats before purchasing mine, just becuase i have decided to breed her doesnt mean i have made a bad decision in purchasing a non registered bengal. You just need to look on the internet to see looks of adverts with non registered bengals.
My begal isnt half as vocal as my normal moggie, from most of the websites i thought she would be worse but i knew what i was getting myself into.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pebble said:


> i *fully looked in Bengal cats *before purchasing mine, just becuase i have decided to breed her doesnt mean i have made a bad decision in purchasing a non registered bengal. *You just need to look on the internet to see looks of adverts with non registered bengals.*My begal isnt half as vocal as my normal moggie, from most of the websites i thought she would be worse but i knew what i was getting myself into.


well you Didnt or you would know that 1. they never calm down, 2,. you need to buy a top quality great type breeding bengal, please tell me, does your have have good ear placement? barring? her lines? muzzle? eyes? type? nose breakage? colour? pattern? chaining? bullseye affect? do her lines carry HCM? what do you hope to acheive by this matting and what are her faults?

did you even read my post about all the health tests you need to do before breeding a bengal or the trouble that you can have? they actually get MORE outgoing / vocal after the babies, just look at my web links.

I know and I WISH that all these idiots would stop selling non reg and pretend bengal crosses and flooding the market, just because you bought a 'bengal' doesnt mean you have one, if you have no papers, well, it could be anything, recently we have had to tell about 6 people that they have either a cross, or one was actually a moggie tabby cat.

THATS what you get when you buy a un reg cat, the breeders couldnt gives a toss as long as the money is flowing the cats are mating and the kittens are popping out and being 'got rid' of at 5-8 weeks, no health tests and people to buy them, must be chrisitmas in their house every single flippin day.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

pebble said:


> i fully looked in Bengal cats before purchasing mine, just becuase i have decided to breed her doesnt mean i have made a bad decision in purchasing a non registered bengal. You just need to look on the internet to see looks of adverts with non registered bengals.
> My begal isnt half as vocal as my normal moggie, from most of the websites i thought she would be worse but i knew what i was getting myself into.


At the risk of making you unhappy, are you sure it's a Bengal you have, not just a tabby moggy? There are an awful lot of ads out there for "Bengals" that seem to bear little if any relation to the breed.

Liz


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> At the risk of making you unhappy, are you sure it's a Bengal you have, not just a tabby moggy? There are an awful lot of ads out there for "Bengals" that seem to bear little if any relation to the breed.
> 
> Liz


i am sure but have added an attachment just in case


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She looks tabbyish to me  I actually really can't tell but IMO not a top class bengal although nice markings? 
But i'm not an expert and the pics aren't 100% clear


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well the marbling is convincing, to me at least, but to be fair I don't breed Bengals, I have only seen them at shows.

Liz


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

I was hoping u wud know liz, can someone pls confirm she is a bengal, i will be guted if she isnt cause of how much i have paid for her.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Peeble, I think you'd have to get some better pictures hun. Head shot from the front, belly, the back from above etc.


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

No probs, i will put some on tomorrow morning


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pebble said:


> i am sure but have added an attachment just in case





pebble said:


> I was hoping u wud know liz, can someone pls confirm she is a bengal, i will be guted if she isnt cause of how much i have paid for her.


cant tell from the pics, you are also better off going to this website with breeders of many many manyt years and judges that can spot a bengal from 20miles off : Bengal Cat Forums :: Index

how much did you pay for her? for £350-450 you can get a fully vac regged bengal at 12weeks old, when they should leave mum.


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

i have added 3 more pictures of my bengal,
i will register on the bengal site as well to see what they say. i have my fingers cross.

i paid £250 for her, she was 8 weeks old when i had here, i personally don't see the difference for a new owner to have there kittens at 8 weeks and get the injections themselves or to have them at 12-13 weeks where the injections have been done


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a lovely looking cat. I am not a breeder, but I understand bengals are not for the faint-hearted or people who want "calm" cats. i am a "calm cat" type of person, so I would never consider buying a bengal or bengal cross for that reason. I would go for a ragdoll or persian-type breed. If the cat is unregistered or comes from a BYB, then she could be anything, even a moggie. Of course, now that you have her, it shouldn't matter even if she is a cross.
On the issue of having a litter to calm her down: that is definitely not true. My own female was spayed as soon as I got her from rescue (about 1 year old) and in my opinion, it had no detrimental effect on her personality or psyche at all. She is a lovely happy clown of a girl. Like all unpedigreed cats, she neither wants nor needs a litter. Humans are the only creatures who 'want' babies and we really shouldn't project our desires and whims onto those that have no voice, especially relating to something as critical and sometimes life-threatening like pregnancy and birth.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I'd be happy to say she is a Bengal.

As for the reasons to pay that extra £100 and get the kitten at 13 weeks, it's not just a matter of vaccinations, it's also a matter of proper socialisation (so you've less chance of a cat that sucks your jumper or regards your hands as playthings), and of the protection you get buying a registered kitten (if anything goes wrong and it's the breeder's fault, the GCCF are there to back you up, not sure if the same applies with TICA). And if you had bought an active register kitten there would have been no problem finding a stud. Though to be fair, with Bengals I think you would have paid rather more than £350 for active register.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pebble said:


> i have added 3 more pictures of my bengal,
> i will register on the bengal site as well to see what they say. i have my fingers cross.
> 
> i paid £250 for her, she was 8 weeks old when i had here, i personally don't see the difference for a new owner to have there kittens at 8 weeks and get the injections themselves or to have them at 12-13 weeks where the injections have been done


did you see the link that i gave about for the bengal website?
her ears are very large, although rounded, her coat doesnt look (the actual coat) like my bengals, she could be one but a poor example, as her parents prob arent regged or on active, maybe their parents are HCM positive so they wasnt meant to breed from them.

8 weeks old  kittens still suckle at 8 weeks old :frown2: do you know or realise or understnad just How much soclialtion a bengal needs? Rescues are FULL of bengals from BYB/poor breeders, and all are vicious, infact I know a few that have been neutered and realeased as 'farm cats' they cant even be near humans 

Im so passionante about this breed, yet so many are willing to ruin it for ££

£250, for another £50 even you could have got one with papers, and if your kitten is only 8 weeks old and you WANT her to calm down!?! my good god your in for a fun 10years, let me tell you they get worse as they get older! 
just neuter her and please visit the bengal forums in the link in my other post, they will tell you 100% what she is and why she should be neutered.

actually OK lets say you want to breed her, you will only find a BYB that will take her at stud, NO good breeder will accept her so you wont get a nice stud, and will you HCM scan her? all the other tests? save up £1500 for the birth as c-sections are £700.

take it from people who have been there before, and if you want to breed visit a good breeder and a buy a breeding show quality queen, you will see the difference i promise.

**
Liz: I meant for a pet, breeding you are looking at £700-1500 for a queen and £1000-2000 for a stud, and thats SBT bengals not lower gens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Liz: I meant for a pet, breeding you are looking at £700-1500 for a queen and £1000-2000 for a stud, and thats SBT bengals not lower gens.


Yes I thought that might be the case.

Liz


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with the bengals coming into rescue for bad behaviour, we had one recently in ours and this was his 3rd time back, he was a nice cat to have there just because it's always interesting to study different breeds, but half hour with him was more than enough because he was just sooooooooo hyper in your face bitey excitable etc, and he was a 2nd generation bengal so pretty 'high class' i believe? he was stunning anyway, everything about him screamed bengal but hardly anyone who came in qualified for taking him home, and that wasn't just the rescue being 'fussy' :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes I thought that might be the case.
> 
> Liz


Although I dont know *why* they are that price, but if you want a good top quality rosetted baby, you do pay for what you get in the bengal world (and other pets)



Gem16 said:


> I agree with the bengals coming into rescue for bad behaviour, we had one recently in ours and this was his 3rd time back, he was a nice cat to have there just because it's always interesting to study different breeds, but half hour with him was more than enough because he was just sooooooooo hyper in your face bitey excitable etc, and he was a 2nd generation bengal so pretty 'high class' i believe? he was stunning anyway, everything about him screamed bengal but hardly anyone who came in qualified for taking him home, and that wasn't just the rescue being 'fussy' :lol:


do you mean that he is a F2 bengal? He needs to go to a speicalist home as 1.most of them cant be litter trained. 2. they are NOT PETS, they need to go to someone who has/knows these cats.
I doubt you will ever find him a home , can you contact some lower gen breeders?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Although I dont know *why* they are that price, but if you want a good top quality rosetted baby, you do pay for what you get in the bengal world (and other pets)
> 
> do you mean that he is a F2 bengal? He needs to go to a speicalist home as 1.most of them cant be litter trained. 2. they are NOT PETS, they need to go to someone who has/knows these cats.
> I doubt you will ever find him a home , can you contact some lower gen breeders?


Thats right, he was F2 i knew it was something like that, he was beautiful like a wild cat! He has actually been rehomed last week to a retired bengal breeder who one of the staff contacted  
The only good thing about him is i am pretty sure he was litter trained but he had like 3 trays in his pen with him just to make sure. 
He was causing chaos in his last home, a bit like that bengal we read about on here before, he was breaking into peoples houses and knocking down cat flaps etc. The woman he has gone to now lives literally in the middle of nowhere so fingers crossed he will be ok. 
The cattery is certainly alot quieter without him, he would cry constantly, upset the other cats a bit 
He apparently used to fight like crazy with neighbors cats but when he was in the rescue he was much more amenable, he even spent some time playing with a black moggy who he took a shining to but we were always on 'tender hooks' incase he suddenly changed his mind!


----------



## pebble (Feb 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> did you see the link that i gave about for the bengal website?
> her ears are very large, although rounded, her coat doesnt look (the actual coat) like my bengals, she could be one but a poor example, as her parents prob arent regged or on active, maybe their parents are HCM positive so they wasnt meant to breed from them.
> 
> 8 weeks old  kittens still suckle at 8 weeks old :frown2: do you know or realise or understnad just How much soclialtion a bengal needs? Rescues are FULL of bengals from BYB/poor breeders, and all are vicious, infact I know a few that have been neutered and realeased as 'farm cats' they cant even be near humans
> ...


i did have a look at the link, and i have just put a forum on there to see if my cat is a bengal.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> Thats right, he was F2 i knew it was something like that, he was beautiful like a wild cat! He has actually been rehomed last week to a retired bengal breeder who one of the staff contacted
> The only good thing about him is i am pretty sure he was litter trained but he had like 3 trays in his pen with him just to make sure.
> He was causing chaos in his last home, a bit like that bengal we read about on here before, he was breaking into peoples houses and knocking down cat flaps etc. The woman he has gone to now lives literally in the middle of nowhere so fingers crossed he will be ok.
> The cattery is certainly alot quieter without him, he would cry constantly, upset the other cats a bit
> He apparently used to fight like crazy with neighbors cats but when he was in the rescue he was much more amenable, he even spent some time playing with a black moggy who he took a shining to but we were always on 'tender hooks' incase he suddenly changed his mind!


you might try giving him litter trays with water in it, alot of lower gen owner finds that their lower gens will only wee in them like this as the wild cats do this to mask their scent, some wee in water bowls and fountains tyo...



pebble said:


> i did have a look at the link, and i have just put a forum on there to see if my cat is a bengal.


are you going to breed her? did you read what i said about health tests studs etc?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> do you mean that he is a F2 bengal? He needs to go to a speicalist home as 1.most of them cant be litter trained. 2. they are NOT PETS, they need to go to someone who has/knows these cats.
> I doubt you will ever find him a home , can you contact some lower gen breeders?


Gosh yes. How on earth did such a cat end up in rescue?

Liz


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

lizward said:


> Gosh yes. How on earth did such a cat end up in rescue?
> 
> Liz


I have no idea, when he was handed in the first time he came with another bengal, a snow marble female , although a good quality she was slightly easier than he was and didn't have many issues. They got rehomed together , but the owner could not cope with him hence he came back. Then he got rehomed another time after that but it didn't work and hopefully this is the final one.
I don't know where he come from originally :frown:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

pebble said:


> i have added 3 more pictures of my bengal,
> i will register on the bengal site as well to see what they say. i have my fingers cross.
> 
> i paid £250 for her, she was 8 weeks old when i had here, i personally don't see the difference for a new owner to have there kittens at 8 weeks and get the injections themselves or to have them at 12-13 weeks where the injections have been done


Hi,

She has the looks of a Bengal Marble, but without Reg papers it would be impossible to know for certain her exact origins without a Dna test, a printed Pedigree Certificate is really worthless without a Registration slip to back up, the Data on the certificate.

She is however a poor example of the breed standards,The Bengal cat is a unique breed resulting from a cross between the endangered Asian Leopard Cat and domestic cat in the desire to preserve the wild look and beauty of the leopard cat but in pet form. Abyssinians, Egyptian Maus, Ocicats, or Siamese have all been used in creating this hybrid in early F1 and F2 catergories. However their traits over subsequent generations F3,F4,F5,F6 has always been breed out of the bengal, for example the Siamese large pointed ears.

As you can see from your Cat, this has not been fully achieved in the line your Cat was breed from, she still has quite large pointed ears, hence not the best example of the breed standard.

You could spend days,weeks, years asking everyone is she a bengal, but the truth is you will never really Know as she is unregistered.

Best thing would be to enjoy her for what she is your beautiful Pet, forget breeding her have her spayed.

If you do want to breed eventually give me a shout, you can come to mine at Weekends and get hands on with my Girls and Studs, I will teach you all about the breed and their standards, let you watch a mating and follow a pregnancy full term and watch a litter be born, and follow their development through the first 13 weeks, it will then give you abit more knowledge and info to see whether breeding is for you, and if it is you will then be able to make a more informed purchase for a proper registered breeding Queen.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

